Seeking advice on selling real estate marketplace startup/technology - kevalshah90
======
CyberFonic
Perhaps you could provide some more details? Most critically which market are
you looking at addressing? The legislation and practices vary greatly around
the world and even within many countries.

------
graham1776
Are you selling something or looking for advice in sales? What is the product?

